# What I am doing that is causing this sound?



## 31102 (Sep 20, 2018)

There is a "squeal," "ring," "harmonic," I don't know what to call it, but it happens a lot when I go between palm muting and taking my palm off the strings.

I noticed it a lot once I got a Les Paul, but I believe I am doing it on my other guitars but not as noticeable.

I am pretty sure it is my technique. Anybody have any suggestions on what it is and how I can change it?

Could it have anything to do with the guitars setup? Could a good setup help reduce the sounds?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

It sounds like open strings ringing sympathetically.

It could be inadvertent choke picking.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

Are you muting the high e and b strings? Both hands have access to them. Your pick hand the fingers are able to touch the strings, and the fret hand is all over them as well. It is probably a combination of the 2 hands triggering the high e string from what I could see. You could try taping off the high strings and see if it stops.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds more like feedback than pinch harmonics to me. What was your volume at? if your guitar was pointed at an electronic device (cpu,tablet,phone) it might be picking up interference causing the feedback. 

Change the amp to the halfstack and see if it still does it. If its fixed than the peavey is the problem. 
I will admit I dont care for about 90% of peavey products. 

Try another guitar as well or different pups.


----------



## 31102 (Sep 20, 2018)

Player99 said:


> Are you muting the high e and b strings? Both hands have access to them. Your pick hand the fingers are able to touch the strings, and the fret hand is all over them as well. It is probably a combination of the 2 hands triggering the high e string from what I could see. You could try taping off the high strings and see if it stops.


@Player99 

I took your advice and taped off the G,B and e strings. After doing a process of elimination, turns out it is the G string the sound is coming from.

It definitely is my technique. Anybody have any ideas how to correct it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2018)

cobain_justinsane said:


> @Player99
> 
> I took your advice and taped off the G,B and e strings. After doing a process of elimination, turns out it is the G string the sound is coming from.
> 
> It definitely is my technique. Anybody have any ideas how to correct it?


Slow it down, until you figure out how you are making it, then figure out a way to either not touch the string or mute with palm, fingers or both.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Looks like your fret hand is possibly contributing to the issue more than your picking hand....but it's tough to tell on the vid. Try to keep both your fret and picking hand more stationary...and do what @Player99 mentioned. Slow it down, find the culprit(s), and work out the appropriate muting technique with either or both hands to control it. Don't let the guitar play you. Les Paul's have a habit of doing that to people.


----------

